# Detailingworld™ Lite Review Pro Detailing Magazine



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*The Product: *
Pro Valets Detailing Magazine 









*What Pro Valets Say?*
The Detailers Magazine is packed with Guides, Reviews and Articles for anyone into car care. It has been written by professional for Enthusiasts- its an ideal companinon for anyone into their car care

The 92 page magazine is packed full of the latest products, news, and how-to guides, along with the 18 product megatest.
*Price:*
£4.25 
Can be purchased from http://www.pro-valets.co.uk/blog/pvd-car-detailing-magazine/

*Whizzer Review?:*
A professional looking magazine full of good content and if you like a read then this is a must if you are into Detailing- It has reviews , product testing and great articles.

Front Cover 


To give you an idea of whats in it



A little bit about Waxstock



To give you an idea of products reviewed 


Even has interviews - here is our own Johnnyopolis being interviewd 


*Whizzer's verdict?:*
So I believe it comes out every 6 months - It's a good read and interesting enough with reviews and testing - the last issue had a mega "blind" test on products carried out by pros, facebook fans and others - All in All if you like paper mags this is worth a go.

Pro valets detailing Magazine test










"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I picked all three copies up at waxstock and enjoyed the read, loads of info to take in, and alot on the trade side of things

Group tests were good as they were clearly done by people who knew what they're on about

I liked the blind test idea, I thought that was great but what I can't fathom is why in the 2nd issue, were some of the product identities kept secret even at the end?

Surely the whole point of a test is to eventually find out where each product stands, rather than just list a ranking of undisclosed products? Or am I missing something?

And a little nitpick in the 3rd issue megatest, was that obsession wax's enhance was marked down for durability in the sealant section, but not put in the gloss enhancing section, which is what I thought the whole point of the product was. In that section, durability wasn't as heavily weighted

Just seemed to be placed against completely the wrong competition

But other than those it was a great read, loads of QDs for me to try now after reading the mega test 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PVD (Feb 26, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> I picked all three copies up at waxstock and enjoyed the read, loads of info to take in, and alot on the trade side of things
> 
> Group tests were good as they were clearly done by people who knew what they're on about
> 
> ...


Hi Hereisphilly - quite few people have asked why the first megatest had the 'loosers' identity censored - really there are three reasons.

One is that it's much more useful to know what to buy than what not to buy, particularly given the number of products on the market.

Secondly is because there's enough negativity in the industry as it is, and we try to focus very much on the positives. Having originally entered the industry as a manufacturer back in the mists of time, we know what it is like having bad reviews (in our case products miss-tested by a big magazine) - it's not a nice experience, and after all, people's opinions are just that - subjective.

Finally, we have a huge spreadsheet with all the empirical results, of all the testers, not one was voted best by every tester or worst by every tester - but there was much more agreement on the best products than the worst.

For example - Product B in the shampoos was rated lowest by 5 people, but highest by 3 - it came second last as most rated it as 4th or 5th saying it was 'ok' but didn't stand out in a strong crowd - no one said it was truly terrible.

Conversely, the Meguiar's winner was raved about, with most testers rating it 1st or 2nd (though a couple put it at the bottom of their list showing just how subjective the process is) - and we much prefer to praise those who have made a good product than lambaste those who, in the opinion of 30 people, have made a mediocre one.

Ref the second Megatest, it was in some respects an overly ambitious challenge (not unlike the first as we discovered when we sent out 50 testing packs at great expense to volunteers, only to find 30 of them bothering to feedback some results).

We hope to have the system fully refined for the third test - we're just having office 'debates' on what to test - waxes, fallout remover, or leather cleaners are in the running. Much to the distress of the PVD kitty, Waxes appear to be top of the list at the moment.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

And you got my name wrong:thumb::lol:


----------



## PVD (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry about that Pittsy - it was a big rush getting it all ready for Waxstock so we didn't have enough time to check everything through properly - we are starting the next one in September for late November release so hopefully there will be fewer bobos!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

PVD said:


> Sorry about that Pittsy - it was a big rush getting it all ready for Waxstock so we didn't have enough time to check everything through properly - we are starting the next one in September for late November release so hopefully there will be fewer bobos!


No worries mate, my moment of fame in print :thumb:


----------



## PVD (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Pittsy - I hope there will be more moments! Got your PM but alas as a newbie to DW I am not able to reply directly - but in answer to your Q that would be marvellous - do drop me a message at bert at pro-valets.co.uk and I'll bring you into our mag group when we kick it all off next month


----------

